
Vaclav Smil: ‘Growth must end. Our economist friends don’t seem to realise that’ - rblion
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/sep/21/vaclav-smil-interview-growth-must-end-economists
======
jmnicolas
Hint : they're not our friends.

